# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  حسن مواقف (قصه من حلتنا )

## الشمشار

*سلامات  الليله برضو القصه عن حلتنا حلتنا التي تميزت بكل ماهو جميل وبكل شخصياتها الرائعه وبعض شخصياتها المثيره للجدل ومنها بطل قصه اليوم حسن ود عم جابر الحداد المشهور في الحله بي حسن مواقف (بي وراهو الناس مابتقول لي حسن مواقف في وشو )
اشتهر حسن بهذا الاسم نسبه الي انو اي موقف يحصل ليك وتحكي ليهو يقول ليك الموقف ده حصل لي او يقول ليك حصل لي واحد صاحبنا ولا يقول ليك قريبنا او قريبتنا او زميلتنا زمان في الجامعه او احد زميلاته او زملائه في العمل دون ان يذكر ليك اسم الشخص صاحب الموقف ويكتفي بي انو يخلف كراعو ويقول ليك كلمه جميله حفظها الجميع في حلتنا (شوف ياحبيب قصتك دي دي ذكرتني ....) ويبدا في سرد قصه من وحي خياله والغريبه انها تكون مثل القصه التي سردتها له واكثر اثاره 
موعدكم مع قصص حسن مواقف صوره وصوت وشمارات 
بعد شويه 


*

----------


## الشمشار

*نعود لحسن مواقف فهو شخصيه مثيره للجدل ويختلف الناس حول حبهم وعدم حبهم له 
فهو بسيط وطيب وودود الاانو عيبو الكذب وبعملها ظاهره هههههههههههههه واليكم هذه القصه 
في احدي مناسبات الجيران كنا كميه قاعدين وبنتونس عن الحراميه وما الحراميه وناس فلان سرقوهم وكده نط حسن مواقف وقال مقولته المشهوره شوفو ياشباب لعنه الله علي الكاذب انا حصل موقف قبل ده مع حرامي انا كنت جاي من مناسبه عرس زي دي والدنيا ليل الزول اصبعو قدامو مابيشوفو وفجاه كده لمحت ليك واحد داير يتلب في بيت ناس الدكتور قاطعه احدهم بس ياحسن انت قلت الدنيا كانت ظلام شفته الحرامي كيف ؟
حسن والله مقاطعتك دي زكرتني واحده زميلتنا جنها مغالطه ياخ مره غالطت الاستاذ في  المحاضره عذبتو ليك عذاب السنين 
هنا  تداخل احد الشباب وقال لحسن شكلك ياحسن طلعت بره الموضوع نعود لي موضوع الحرامي 
حسن يازول انت جنك مقاطعه كده مالك زي واحد قريبنا جنو يقاطع الزول ويشب لي في حلقو 
تدخل احد الشباب وقال لحسن سوري ياحسن معليش امسحه لي في وشي نعود لي موضوع الحرامي 
حسن وانت كمان مالك زي ابوي جنك نعود نعود ابوي يقول ليك الاحزاب بتعود تاني ياخ من سنه قطم ابوي ده قادينا الاحزاب بتعود الاحزاب يتعود لاعادت ولاحاجه 
في هذه اللحظات صاحت احدي  السيدات ياحسن حسن دايراك 
نفض حسن جلابيتو وقال متذمرا احييييييييييي من الوليه دي بس تذكرني بي عمنا الجنو مراسيل داك دقايق وارجع ليكم ياشباب 
يتبع 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*نعود لحسن مواقف مره من المرات كده بتونسو هو وابوه واليكم الحوار 
ابوه  
  شوف ياحسن ياولدي زمان اليهود كانو كتار في السودان وكانو مشهورين انو بيبعو القماش وكانو شطار جدا في التجاره 
قاطعه حسن والله يا ابوي بدون مقاطعه لي كلامك انا كلامك ده ذكرني موقف ولد صاحبنا ابوه كان بيبيع قماش وكنا بنمشي لي في دكانو نشتري منو مره مشينا نشتري ادانا الحاجات مجان وابي يشيل قروش 
صاح ابوه الذي اشتهر بحبه للمال 
ده عوير 
حسن 
اقول ليك مجان يا ابوي تقول لي عوير ياخ كلامك ده بذكرني بي موقف حصل لي صاحبتنا العريس جاب ليها الشيله دسته دسته قالت ده عوير مابعرسو 
ابوه 
والله دي فالحه 
حسن 
فلاحه شنو هي كان قافله انو يجيب ليها موبايل 3310 جاب ليها موبايل اخر صيحه يا ابوي هي العويره 

ابوه
والله كلامك ده ذكرني بي صاحبي جادين ا
وعه تقول لي جادين الترزي قاطعه حسن 
ابوه 
ايوه 
حسن ياخ جادين طوالي بذكرني بي واحد صاحبنا و....................
هنا استشاط ابوه غضبا صائحا انت ياولد مالك اي حاجه قبل اتمها ليك تخش لي في مواقف اصحابك ديل يقيف قلبك طير مني ماعندك ادب تقاطع ابوك في الكلام 
حسن 
والله يا ابوي زعلك ده ذكرني واحده زميلتنا كنا بنقول ليها ابو الدقيق 
كشللللللللللللللللللللللووووووووووو 
هذا صوت صينيه الشاي التي قذف بها حسن من قبل ابوه عندما لم يتحمل حسن مواقف 
انتهت 
 



*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*حسن دا ذكرني واحد اسموا مقبول في الحلة ..


ههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه قصتك دي ذكرتني بي احمد الجرح نفسو وماطاب
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*الشمشــــــــــــــــار




الله يكفيـــــــــــنا شر حلتكم دى


















هههههههههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## Gold star

*انت زكرتني الاغنية البتقول غيب وتعال
شنو ياخ صوتك انقطع من المنبر كده
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*والله ذكرتني واحد زميلنا في الجامعة
                        	*

----------


## ود الرشيد

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه ياخ والله ذكرتني واحد زميلنا في الجامعة كان زي حسن دا  ........
                        	*

----------

